# serielle Schnittstelle unter Linux RedHat 6.2



## Weexx (2. Oktober 2012)

Ich darf mich mit der Integration eines Barcodescanner in die oben besagte Linux Distribution befassen.
Also was wir haben ist :
Linux Redhat 6.2
Barcodescanner der über serielle (RS232) Schnittstelle gekoppelt wird. (Baudrate 9600 , 7 Bits , 2 Stopbit , Parität even)
Programm unter dem es funktionieren soll ist TPsys 2.4 (Bestückungssoftware)

Unter TPsys sind die weichen laut Hersteller gestellt.
Nur reagiert das Programm nicht auf Eingaben vom Scanner.

Ich (Windowsuser) bin mit meinem Latein am Ende.
Kann man die serielle Schnittstelle unter Linux richtig konfigurieren?
Also die besagten Parameter einstellen?
Wenn ja wie?
Es geht ja wenn denn nur auf LinuxShell Ebene.

Ich danke im Voraus.

mfg 
Chris


----------



## Jimini (2. Oktober 2012)

Führe mal folgenden Befehl aus, um zu sehen, ob / als was der Scanner erkannt wird:
dmesg | grep -i serial

Das Ergebnis postest du dann bitte hier.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Kotor (2. Oktober 2012)

Hi

wenn dein TPsys Programm bereits verschiedene Barcode Arten kennt (es gibt verdammt viele...), muss vielleicht nur dein Barcode-Scanner auf den richtigen Barcode programmiert sein. Meist funktioniert das mit anständigen Scannern in der Art und Weise, dass man ihm verschiedene Code Standards beibringt.


----------



## mattinator (2. Oktober 2012)

Normalerweise sollte das (Linux-)Programm die Konfiguration der seriellen Schnittstelle selbst korrekt vornehmen. Wenn es das wider Erwarten nicht tun sollte, kann man vor dem Starten von TPsys mit dem Befehl stty noch "nachhelfen" (stty(1): change/print terminal line settings - Linux man page, 5.1.3 Terminaleinstellungen mit stty).
Z.B. für die genannten Einstellungen mit COM1:


> stty -F /dev/ttyS0 9600 cs7 cstopb -parodd


Z.B. mit minicom (minicom(1) - Linux man page) kann man die generelle Funktion der Kommunikation mit der seriellen Schnittstelle testen. Also mincom starten, Kommunikationsparameter einstellen und Barcode-Scanner benutzen (Code einlesen). Dann sollte man im Minicom-Terminal wahrscheinlich die Zahlenkombination des eingelesenen Codes lesen können.


----------



## Weexx (4. Oktober 2012)

Jimini

    AW: serielle Schnittstelle unter Linux RedHat 6.2
    Führe mal folgenden Befehl aus, um zu sehen, ob / als was der Scanner erkannt wird:
    dmesg | grep -i serial

    Das Ergebnis postest du dann bitte hier.

    MfG Jimini 


Ergebnis :
Serial driver version 4.27 with MANY_PORTS SHARE_IRQ enabled

mfg Chris


----------

